# New code in PDF format



## HertzHound (Jan 22, 2019)

Rumor has it, that because the PDF’s got shared in the past, they will no longer make a PDF. Not even for the ones that would have purchased it. I’m mad because they won’t even make the ePub. So it’s back to print version for me. I’m not going to pay a yearly fee for the online version.


----------



## cuba_pete (Dec 8, 2011)

The problem I have with the print is getting a reference to someone who needs to see it in black and white and have documentation. Re-typing or scanning is a pita.

I'll keep my old pdf's, and edit as necessary in the future. Of course, they're two cycles old, but mostly hold up well.


----------



## Coppersmith (Aug 11, 2017)

We are on 2014. I have the 2014 and 2017 PDF's so I'm good for a few more years. Hopefully NFPA will change their minds about PDF's before I need 2020.

And no, I won't give you a copy. Half the price is to cover piracy. I'm not contributing to make it any more expensive.


----------



## flyboy (Jun 13, 2011)

Coppersmith said:


> We are on 2014. I have the 2014 and 2017 PDF's so I'm good for a few more years. Hopefully NFPA will change their minds about PDF's before I need 2020.
> 
> *And no, I won't give you a copy. Half the price is to cover piracy. I'm not contributing to make it any more expensive.*


If you really loved us, you would share.


----------



## cuba_pete (Dec 8, 2011)

*Go to the Dark Web, Torrent is your friend*

I like the handbooks that were provided with the codes when I had the subscription, with the Mike Holt-ish descriptions.

_*but even those...*_

"Copyright by National Fire Protection Association (NFPA). NFPA 70 is licensed, by agreement for individual use. No other reproduction or transmission in any form permitted without written permission of NFPA. For inquires [sic] or to report unauthorized use, contact [email protected]."


----------



## Coppersmith (Aug 11, 2017)

flyboy said:


> If you really loved us, you would share.


I think you are awesome Flyboy. I want to be as smart and successful as you. But you're not getting my PDF's


----------



## flyboy (Jun 13, 2011)

Coppersmith said:


> I think you are awesome Flyboy. I want to be as smart and successful as you. But you're not getting my PDF's


:vs_smirk:


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

flyboy said:


> :vs_smirk:


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

The only way to get the 2020 is to buy the book or pay for the online version. You can copy, paste bookmark etc with the online version.


----------



## flyboy (Jun 13, 2011)

MTW said:


>


:vs_smirk:


----------



## MotoGP1199 (Aug 11, 2014)

You can View the online 2020 version for free at NFPA.org 

https://www.nfpa.org/Codes-and-Standards/All-Codes-and-Standards/Free-access

You just can't download it or mark it. Total PIA

EDIT: You must also register (for free)


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

The nfpa went thru thru a lot of trouble and pissed off alot of people to avoid pirating. In fact, I decided to see how hard it would be to make a copy of the 2020 nec. It took me about 3 hours to get a decent copy that has all the features that the online version had. I am sure someone with better software and skills can do it quicker.

I had to copy each section at a time install it in word then when I was done convert it to pdf. Someone with a means to go directly into a pdf could probably do it in half the time. Most of what I did was formatting.

Btw, I am not selling or giving it away I just wanted to see if it could be done


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

It won't be long before someone cuts the binding off the book with a bandsaw and scans it with the copier in their office, and circulates the PDF online. I need a digital copy and at times I need it when I have no wifi or cell service. 



I think the NFPA might actually make more money if they made the digital edition cheap enough that people don't bother bootlegging it. That doesn't work with print books bit it works with digital. Lots of people (me included) will still buy a paper copy, I like having both.


----------



## Coppersmith (Aug 11, 2017)

splatz said:


> I think the NFPA might actually make more money if they made the digital edition cheap enough that people don't bother bootlegging it.


I've seen bootleg copies of software and books that cost tiny fractions of what a copy of the NEC costs. I don't think there is an amount that will stop pirates. Ok, maybe under a dollar.

I don't know how much it costs NFPA to maintain and issue the NEC, but I don't think they are getting rich on it. I doubt they could significantly lower the price unless they could get rid of piracy.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

All I got out of that was that Florida is on the 2014. That is ****ed up. If you are going to do that why not just head back to the 94 since it was the last decent code before the Manufactures took over.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

I don't buy codebooks anymore. I just look it up on the internet.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

I have a PDF copy on my phone. It’s nice to have a code book in your pocket but it’s a PITA to scroll through. I did my code upgrade course using it and it was awkward and time consuming. I still like an old fashioned book. With a book, I can leave it out on inspection day so the inspector thinks I actually use it.


----------



## Coppersmith (Aug 11, 2017)

sbrn33 said:


> All I got out of that was that Florida is on the 2014. That is ****ed up. If you are going to do that why not just head back to the 94 since it was the last decent code before the Manufactures took over.


As of today:
One state is on 2008 (Indiana); 
KS and MO are mostly on 2008 by local adoption;
DC is on 2011;
Eight states are on 2014;
30 states are on 2017;
and only four states are on 2020.
four other states adopt the code on a local level so I don't know about them. They could be on 1994 for all I know.

Based on the above I would say Florida is about average.


----------



## flyboy (Jun 13, 2011)

Dennis Alwon said:


> The nfpa went thru thru a lot of trouble and pissed off alot of people to avoid pirating. In fact, I decided to see how hard it would be to make a copy of the 2020 nec. It took me about 3 hours to get a decent copy that has all the features that the online version had. I am sure someone with better software and skills can do it quicker.
> 
> I had to copy each section at a time install it in word then when I was done convert it to pdf. Someone with a means to go directly into a pdf could probably do it in half the time. Most of what I did was formatting.
> 
> *Btw, I am not selling or giving it away I just wanted to see if it could be done*


I think you should give away a copy to everyone here in this thread. Otherwise, you might risk hearing from a copyright attorney at the NFPA. Just sayin' :whistling2:


----------



## itsunclebill (Jan 16, 2007)

Don't use a bandsaw to cut the binding off. Take it to a print shop and have them do it with their shear. You get a clean edge and loose darn little of the page.


Once copied and saved to PDF you can have the print shop rebind it or put it in a notebook binder, preferably with more than 3 holes used.


----------



## VELOCI3 (Aug 15, 2019)

I’ve got 2017 from the Apple store











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HertzHound (Jan 22, 2019)

I am going to try Tom Henry’s ultimate code book this year. It’s a loose leaf. So maybe I can scan it and make it a PDF? I may try and save a little bit of money though, and buy it somewhat separate and put the tabs in myself. He has it bundled many different ways. 

https://www.code-electrical.com/2020completeplus.html


----------



## HertzHound (Jan 22, 2019)

VELOCI3 said:


> I’ve got 2017 from the Apple store
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wanted to try that the last time, but it came out later. I don’t think it was available when I did the update course, so I bought the ePub version. I have it on my phone, my PC, my work iPad and my work PC. It’s gonna suck going back to a printed version. The only thing worse is paying for a subscription.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

A little off topic but if one had adobe writer could you just copy and paste directly into it as I stated earlier and not lose formatting?


----------



## CMP (Oct 30, 2019)

With Adobe Acrobat, you can scan a page from the scanner as a jpeg and save it. Then open the file with Acrobat, if you then run Recognize Text ( Optical Character Recognition) then save the page as a PDF.


Use the same program to add the pages together in a single file.


Fully searchable with copy and paste function



Test sample below.
Jpeg









OCR PDF Save
View attachment National Electrical Code 2017 _ Test.pdf



CMP


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

I can scan a page into a pdf format but what I want to do is , for instance, open the 2020 online, copy the text and paste into a pdf document. I have not been able to do that. I had to copy to Word and then convert back to pdf.

Surely this can be done from a pdf online to a pdf software.


----------



## CMP (Oct 30, 2019)

I can try that and see if it works. One would think they would try to block that with something other than their one page per login from what I understand.


If you have the online subscription that idea may work better.


But if you do it with the jpeg It will be exact.


----------



## CMP (Oct 30, 2019)

Might have something. That could use work


View attachment 430 sample.pdf


----------



## CMP (Oct 30, 2019)

Dennis, to answer your question. With the free access I was unable to copy any text. But if you can do that I'm sure, you could paste into an Acrobat product. Whether it retains the formatting properly I can't tell, as I was unable to copy. From what I could deduce I think you still may have some formatting issues, but might be less, than with what your trying now.

The sample I tried was a totally different method, but produced decent results. I tried to remove the sample I posted, but it appears the forum software will not allow that. So as mod you may be able to do that for me, if you see fit. 

A few weeks ago I started looking into getting it scanned as a service, or doing it myself. There were plenty of sources showing how to use an old phone camera to do the scanning, and getting it done professionally was going to cost a lot, fee per book, destruction of the binding, software correction and a per page fee. I have customers that could do this but never checked with them what the cost could be.

In 2005 I think they had a better system, you bought the CD disc, installed it on your system and had full access. I don't understand why they can't do something similar today. Maybe they could hire an app developer to do this, instead of cutting more trees, and sending us back to the stone age.

But the trend is software as a service today. I think that is gouging, but it's the thing. I use open source software wherever I can, and tend to keep it for a long time.


----------



## Jack Green (Feb 2, 2021)

The NFPA is a "non-profit" organization. They just need to pay these salaries: 

NameTitleHours Per WeekTotal SalaryBruce MullenEXECUTIVE VP NFPA36.5$795,714James PauleyPRESIDENT NFPA36.5$732,842Sally EverettVP (ASST SECRETARY FROM 6/18)37.5$279,090Lorraine CarliVICE PRESIDENT37.5$276,448Kathleen AlmandVICE PRESIDENT37.5$264,413Charles StravinVICE PRESIDENT37.5$256,619Julie LynchVICE PRESIDENT37.5$245,160Keith QuackenbushVICE PRESIDENT37.5$243,237Christian DubayVICE PRESIDENT37.5$236,666Donald BlissVICE PRESIDENT37.5$227,505Guy ColonnaDIRECTOR OF ENGINEERING37.5$199,712Dennis BerryASST SECRETARY UNTIL 5/1837.5$108,201


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

I see that to get over $700,000 a year you have to work a little less than everyone else, there's a lesson to be learned there. 



Jack Green said:


> The NFPA is a "non-profit" organization. They just need to pay these salaries:
> 
> NameTitleHours Per WeekTotal SalaryBruce MullenEXECUTIVE VP NFPA36.5$795,714James PauleyPRESIDENT NFPA36.5$732,842Sally EverettVP (ASST SECRETARY FROM 6/18)37.5$279,090Lorraine CarliVICE PRESIDENT37.5$276,448Kathleen AlmandVICE PRESIDENT37.5$264,413Charles StravinVICE PRESIDENT37.5$256,619Julie LynchVICE PRESIDENT37.5$245,160Keith QuackenbushVICE PRESIDENT37.5$243,237Christian DubayVICE PRESIDENT37.5$236,666Donald BlissVICE PRESIDENT37.5$227,505Guy ColonnaDIRECTOR OF ENGINEERING37.5$199,712Dennis BerryASST SECRETARY UNTIL 5/1837.5$108,201


----------



## MotoGP1199 (Aug 11, 2014)

splatz said:


> I see that to get over $700,000 a year you have to work a little less than everyone else, there's a lesson to be learned there.


It also helps if you are the guy that came up with the thought to reduce the paper thickness in half so it tears and the binding falls apart like the 2020 NEC. Saves a ton on paper and you get repeat buyers for the same edition of NEC.


----------



## cuba_pete (Dec 8, 2011)

MotoGP1199 said:


> It also helps if you are the guy that came up with the thought to reduce the paper thickness in half so it tears and the binding falls apart like the 2020 NEC. Saves a ton on paper and you get repeat buyers for the same edition of NEC.


Yeah, I noticed that it's a bit more fragile than past editions.

Even my PDFs are creasing!


----------



## Yankee77 (Oct 5, 2020)

If you purchase the 2020 NEC edition, buy 2” wide clear packaging tape and wrap cover (from front cover edge than over book binding and than over back cover to back cover edge. The binding is cheap and falls apart and pages separate from binding. The cover actually separates from itself


----------



## cuba_pete (Dec 8, 2011)

Maybe I should get a brown paper bag and make a book cover for it...?

I could write NEC on it in crayon and draw a picture of Cletus on it.


----------



## Kevin (Feb 14, 2017)

Jack Green said:


> The NFPA is a "*non-profit*" organization. They just need to pay these salaries:


They are "non-profit". There's no profit after they pay those salaries  🤔


----------

